# Addie?



## Mad Cook (Jun 20, 2018)

I haven't been around much for a long while - just getting back to normal (hollow laugh!) with the house and I've finally got my laptop reconnected so I'm back in business.

I haven't seen anything from Addie for a while. Does anyone have any news of her?


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 20, 2018)

She's been around MC. If you click on her name you can see all of her recent posts.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/search.php?searchid=6236894


----------

